# Black Rock Scorpion Tank Set-up Help/ideas?



## MineralMagic (Apr 15, 2017)

i have a 30litre/7gallon bowfront tank i'd like to keep a scorpion or two in. I'm thinking of buying two sub-adult black rocks from a friend; would that work? I've had mixed opinions on keeping them together so something with actual evidence like; 'yes, i've kept two together for a year now with no problems' or 'no, i kept three together and they fought and killed eachother.' Would be awesome.
I was going to do just coco-peat substrate mixed with some sugar cane mulch; then a few tiles stacked around the tank and some scattered pebbles. It is on my work desk so i'd like it to look relatively nice. There's a 11 watt light attached to the tank and it's near a window so maybe i could put some live plants in there if you've got any recomendations for those. So yeah that's about it! Lemme know what you think


----------



## Wally (Apr 15, 2017)

What is your friends opinion from whom you are acquiring the scorpions? Surely they have some experience.


----------



## MineralMagic (Apr 15, 2017)

Wally said:


> What is your friends opinion from whom you are acquiring the scorpions? Surely they have some experience.


They've only ever kept them seperately and haven't ever used decorations or anything; just plastic tubs with paper towel tubes as hides.


----------



## Ssssnakes (Apr 16, 2017)

In a relatively large enclosure they're usually fine but there's always a chance they will fight and you may lose one. You can always put in a glass partition to play it safe. As for the live plants, they look amazing until the crickets you put in (for food) get to them so you're probably better off with fake plants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dippyboy (May 22, 2017)

You do not want to keep black rocks together, it's a specialist thing and never garuanteed to be a sustainable thing. Urodacus as a general rule are cannibalistic and will eat each other if The conditions are not right, (Enclosure not large enough, Not enough places to hide, Not enough food) so much better to keep them separate. I'll send a pic of my enclosure for me females


----------



## Dippyboy (May 22, 2017)

This is both my Urodacus Manticus (Black Rock Scorpion) and my Hormurus Waigiensis (Rainforest Scorpion) enclosures


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 1, 2018)

Dippyboy said:


> This is both my Urodacus Manticus (Black Rock Scorpion) and my Hormurus Waigiensis (Rainforest Scorpion) enclosures]



how big are the rainforest scorpions containers?


----------

